# Suspicious Transaction



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's an odd one.

I logged in to my credit card online banking site at lunchtime from the work and noticed that there was a payment made to my card of ~£5000 leaving me with a balance of almost -£4900. This was followed two days later by a CHAPS transfer back out, to exactly the value to leave the balance at £0.00. 

I thought, okay possibly a typo somewhere as neither of this was by me ....

Now for the really odd bit. I get home tonight and I have had a "Funds Transfer - Credit Advice" notice through from Barclays Bank for the amount that was taken out of my credit card - and the account referenced in this letter is my old current account I held with Barclays, but haven't used for about 3 years now.

Anyone got any ideas how in the hell this has happened ... cos I'm stumped!!

Oh well, looks like I'll be heading into my branch tomorrow to try and sort out what the  has just happened.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

dee4life2005 said:


> Here's an odd one.
> 
> I logged in to my credit card online banking site at lunchtime from the work and noticed that there was a payment made to my card of ~£5000 leaving me with a balance of almost -£4900. This was followed two days later by a CHAPS transfer back out, to exactly the value to leave the balance at £0.00.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the bank has made an incorrect transaction against your account then rectified it.

Might be better contacting the card department rather than your local branch for an explanation though.

Oh, and be careful accessing your on line banking from work, not all systems administrators are decent people!

I never make any financial transactions from a work pc, just not worth the risk imo.


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I initially thought that they'd screwed up somehow ... but it's the fact the CHAPS transfer from my credit card appears to have landed in another account I own ... judging by the "funds transfer notice" from Barclays ... It's a tesco's credit card so it's not even the same banking group ... 

really odd ... guess I'll see what they say when I phone or visit the branch tomorrow.

and it's not as if they've noticed an error and rectified it either ... as my balance is now about £80 less that it should be, with the only transaction counting towards the balance being the CHAPS fee of £25 ... bizarro to say the least.


----------

